# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  استغلال العشر الاواخر من رمضان على افضل وجه

## انور ابو البصل

استغلال العشر الأواخر من رمضان على أفضل وجه 


مشاركة أنور صالح أبو البصل :



الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبة الغر الميامين .

للعشر الأواخر من رمضان عند النبي صلى الله علية وسلم و أصحابه أهمية خاصة ولهم فيها هدى خاص ، فقد كانوا أشد ما يكونون حرصاً فيها على الطاعة . والعبادة والقيام والذكر ولنتعرف في هذه الدقائق على أهم الأعمال التي كان يحرص عليها الأولون وينبغي علينا الإقتداء بهم في ذلك :

1 ـ فمن أهم هذه الأعمال : { أحياء الليل } فقد ثبت في الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا دخل العشر أحياء الليل وأيقظ أهله وشد مئزر ومعنى إحياء الليل : أي استغرقه بالسهر في الصلاة والذكر و غيرهما ، وقد جاء عند النسائي عنها أنها قالت : لا اعلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ القرآن كله في ليلة ولاقام ليلة حتى أصبح ولا صام شهراً كاملاً قط غير رمضان } فعلى هذا يكون أحياء الليل المقصود به أنه يقوم أغلب الليل ، ويحتمل أنه كان يحي الليل كله كما جاء في بعض طرق الحديث .

وقيام الليل في هذا الشهر الكريم وهذه الليالي الفاضلة لاشك أنه عمل عظيم جدير بالحرص والاعتناء حتى نتعرض لرحمات الله جل شأنه 

2 ـ ومن الأعمال الجليلة في هذه العشر : إيقاظ الرجل أهلة للصلاة .

فقد كان من هدية علية الصلاة السلام في هذه العشر أنه يوقظ أهله للصلاة كما في البخاري عن عائشة ، وهذا حرص منه عليه الصلاة والسلام على أن يدرك أهله من فضائل ليالي هذا الشهر الكريم ولا يقتصر على العمل لنفسه ويترك أهله في نومهم ، كما يفعل بعض الناس وهذا لاشك أنه خطأ وتقصير ظاهر .

3 ـ ومن الأعمال أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا دخل العشر شد المئزر كما في الصحيحين والمعنى أنه يعتزل النساء في هذه العشر وينشغل بالعبادة والطاعة وذلك لتصفو نفسه عن الأكدار والمشتهيات فتكون أقرب لسمو القلب إلى معارج القبول وأزكى للنفس لمعانقة الأجواء الملائكية وهذا ما ينبغي فعله للسالك بلا ارتياب. 

4 ـ ومما ينبغي الحرص الشديد عليه في هذه العشر :الإعتكاف في المساجد التي تصلي فيها فقد كان هدى النبي صلى الله علية وسلم المستمر الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر حتى توفاه الله كما في الصحيحين عن عائشة .

وانما كان يعتكف في هذه العشر التي تطلب فيها ليلة القدر قطعاً لانشغاله وتفريغاً للياليه وتخلياً لمناجاة ربه وذكره ودعائه ,وكان يحتجز حصيراً يتخلى فيه عن الناس فلا يخالطهم ولا ينشغل بهم .

وقد روى البخاري أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام اعتكف في العام الذي قبض فيه عشرين يوما.

قال الإمام الزهري رحمة الله عليه : { عجباً للمسلمين تركوا الإعتكاف مع أن النبي > صلى الله عليه وسلم <ما تركه منذ قدم المدينة حتى قبضه الله عز وجل } .

ومن أسرار الإعتكاف صفاء القلب والروح إذ أن مدار الأعمال على القلب كما في الحديث ( إلا و أن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب ) 

فلما كان الصيام وقاية للقلب من مغبة الصوارف الشهوانية من فضول الطعام و الشراب و النكاح فكذلك الإعتكاف ينطوي على سر عظيم وهو حماية العبد من أثار فضول الصحبة وفضول الكلام وفضول النوم وغير ذلك من الصوارف التي نفرق أمر القلب ونفسدُ اجتماعه على طاعة الله .

ومما يجدر التنبة علبه هنا أن كثيراً من الناس يعتقد أنه لا يصح له الإعتكاف إلا إذا اعتكف كل أيام العشر ولياليها , وبعضهم يعتقد أنه لابد من لزوم المسجد طيلة النهار والليل وآلا م يصح اعتكافه , وهذا ليس صواباً إذ أن الإعتكاف وإن كانت السنة فيه اعتكاف جميع العشر إلا أنه يصح اعتكاف بعض العشر سواءً نهاراً أو ليلها كما يصح أن يعتكف الإنسان جزءً من الوقت ليلاً أو نهاراً إن كان هناك ما يقطع اعتكافه من المشاغل فإذا ما خرج لا مر مهم أو لوظيفة مثلاً استأنف نية الإعتكاف عند عودته , لأن الإعتكاف في العشر مسنون أما إذا كان الإعتكاف واجباً كأن نذر الإعتكاف مثلاً فأنه يبطل بخروجه من المسجد لغير حاجة الإنسان من غائط وما كان في معناه كما هو مقرر في موضعه من كتب الفقه 

فلا تشتغل إلا بما يكسب العلا ******** ولا ترض للنفس النفسية بالردى
وفي خلوة الإنسان بالعلم أُنسه******** ويسلم دين المرء عند التوحد
ويسلم من قال وقيل ومن أذى******** جليس ومن واش بغيظ وحسدِ
وخير مقام قمت فيه وحلية ******** تحليتها ذكر الإله بمسجد

ومن أهم الأعمال في هذا الشهر وفي العشر الأواخر منة على وجه الخصوص تلاوة القرآن الكريم بتدبر وخشوع ,واعتبار معانية وأمره ونهيه قال تعالى . ( شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان) فهذا شهر القرآن , وقد كان النبي صلى الله علية وسلم يدارسه جبريل في كل يوم من أيام رمضان حتى يتم ما أنزل علية من القرآن وفي السنة التي توفي فيها قرأ القرآن على جبريل مرتين .

وقد أرشد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى فضل القرآن وتلاوته فقال ( إقروا القرآن فان لكم بكل حرف حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها أما إني لا أقول ألم حرف ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف)رواه الترمذي وإسناده صحيح واخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن القرآن يحاج عن صاحبه يوم العرض الأكبر فقال( يوتى يوم القيامة بالقرآن وأهله الذين كانوا يعملون به في الدنيا تقدمه سورة البقرة وآل عمران تحاجان عن صاحبهما) رواه مسلم 

ولقد كان السلف اشد حرصاً على تلاوة القرآن وخاصة في شهر رمضان فقد كان الأسود بن يزيد يختم المصحف في ست ليالي فإذا دخل رمضان ختمه في ثلاث ليال فإذا دخلت العشر ختمه في كل ليلة , وكان الشافعي رحمة الله عليه يختمه في العشر في كل ليلة بين المغرب والعشاء وكذا روي عن أبي حنيفة رحمه الله. 

وقد أفاد الحافظ بن رجب رحمه الله أن النهي عن قراءة القرآن في أقل من ثلاث إنما هوا على الوجه المعتاد أما في الأماكن الفاضلة كمكة لمن دخلها أو في الأوقات الفاضلة كشهر رمضان والعشر منه فلا يكره وعليه عمل السلف 

منقوول


اللَّهُمَّ تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا صَالِحَ الأَعْمَالِ وَاجْعَلهَا خَالِصةً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

وَصَلِّ اللَّهُمَّ وَسَلِّمْ وَبَارِكْ عَلَى سَيِّدِنَا مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَأَصْحَابِهِ وَأَتْبَاعِهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ إِلَى يَوْمِ 

الدِّيِنِ، وَالحَمْدُ لله رَبِّ العَالَمِيِنَ.


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
أنور صالح أبو البصل – أبو المأمون

----------


## دموع الغصون

اللهم تقبل منا الصيام والقيام 
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم كما جمعتنا في دنيا فانية اجمعنا ثانية في جنة عالية قطوفها دانية 
نسأل الله لك الأجر والثواب على هذا الموضوع القيم

----------

